# AHB Wiki: Sanitisers



## peas_and_corn (28/2/07)

This is the discussion topic for article: Sanitisers


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/2/07)

I have only written about iodophor because that's the only sanitiser I know anything decent about. Someone please add info about others- and clean up my terrible writing if it is so.


----------



## rh1an5 (21/4/08)

My LHBS sells sterophos, its like a bright purple/pink powder, and must rinse after use with cold water.

i have no idea what it is but it definitely took the nasty smell out of my fermneter.


----------



## Screwtop (21/4/08)

It's possible to make a no rinse sanitiser solution using bleach and a little vinegar as referenced Here by Charlie Tally owner of Five Star Chemicals, makers of Star San.

Also it should be noted that when using bleach you don't need to use equal amounts of bleach and vinegar. Vinegar is added to lower the optimum PH level for the bleach to be effective in killing bugs, somewhere around PH.2 IIRC


----------



## bonj (21/4/08)

Just make sure you use unscented bleach for that one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/08)

I once used a scented sanitizer for ferm and bottles......forgot to rinse and made the brew taste soapy and perfumeie...never again.... :angry:


----------



## bjc (30/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> It's possible to make a no rinse sanitiser solution using bleach and a little vinegar as referenced Here by Charlie Tally owner of Five Star Chemicals, makers of Star San.
> 
> Also it should be noted that when using bleach you don't need to use equal amounts of bleach and vinegar. Vinegar is added to lower the optimum PH level for the bleach to be effective in killing bugs, somewhere around PH.2 IIRC



i have regular house hold bleach how much do i use and how much water and do i have too rinse afterwards thank you


----------



## Julez (3/7/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> This is the discussion topic for article: Sanitisers



One thing I'd be interested to know - assuming one cleans thoroughly, then sanitizes using a bleach and vinegar solution as described in this wiki, is this sanitizing solution suitable for reuse, and if so, how many times? Would the solution have an age limit or "use by date"? 

Looking to save water in as many ways as possible!

Cheers


----------



## geoffi (3/7/08)

I regularly reuse bleach/water/vinegar sanitiser. For example, I might start out with some in a cube, then use it in a fermenter. I tend to only make about 3 litres or so, and swish it around every once in a while, so I use little water.

I think time is the main thing here. As long as you're cleaning different items in quick succession, you should be fine.

BTW, I then air dry the items, store with a little sprinkle of sod met, then give them a quick burst of iodophor before use.




Julez said:


> One thing I'd be interested to know - assuming one cleans thoroughly, then sanitizes using a bleach and vinegar solution as described in this wiki, is this sanitizing solution suitable for reuse, and if so, how many times? Would the solution have an age limit or "use by date"?
> 
> Looking to save water in as many ways as possible!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## pablo_h (3/7/08)

Julez said:


> One thing I'd be interested to know - assuming one cleans thoroughly, then sanitizes using a bleach and vinegar solution as described in this wiki, is this sanitizing solution suitable for reuse, and if so, how many times? Would the solution have an age limit or "use by date"?
> 
> Looking to save water in as many ways as possible!
> 
> Cheers


I'd say it's the same as starsan, as soon as the Ph gets high, it's useless. Dropping the Ph is why you need to add vinegar to the water and bleach mix. And like Starsan, it doesn't keep a low Ph when mixed with tap water for a while due to the minerals in tap water.

I guess if you used demineralised water or RO water the solution would keep for months, otherwise if using tap water I'd do as much with it as possible and discard after a few days unless you have some way of measuring Ph to verify it's good.


----------



## Julez (3/7/08)

Thanks guys, sounds good. :icon_cheers:


----------



## stevem01 (2/11/09)

I use "Morgans Sanitise" Hydrogen peroxide and am happy with it. However some people suggest changing satitisers occasionally. That has got me thinking, rather than use chlorine, I have a spa so I always have some other stuff on hand.

Bromine Tablets
Spa Shock (Sodium Persulphate)

Can I use either of these to give my 'no chill' and fermenter a soak.


----------



## drsmurto (3/11/09)

Where did you buy the Morgans Sanitise from?

Anyone know if its available in Adelaide?


----------



## KHB (3/11/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Where did you buy the Morgans Sanitise from?
> 
> Anyone know if its available in Adelaide?




I can get it at my local mitre 10


----------



## katzke (3/11/09)

pablo_h said:


> I'd say it's the same as starsan, as soon as the Ph gets high, it's useless. Dropping the Ph is why you need to add vinegar to the water and bleach mix. And like Starsan, it doesn't keep a low Ph when mixed with tap water for a while due to the minerals in tap water.
> 
> I guess if you used demineralised water or RO water the solution would keep for months, otherwise if using tap water I'd do as much with it as possible and discard after a few days unless you have some way of measuring Ph to verify it's good.



Not only will the pH will change but the Chlorine will gas out and get used up. I guess a person could add some back but how much? I think this is the same problem with iodine sanitizes. Use and age reduce the iodine.

StarSan is good to use till it gets soiled or cloudy. So if you are looking to save on water it is the best choice. Plus it can be used in a squirt bottle not only for sanitizing but it makes a grand leak detecter.


----------



## Hazy (25/5/10)

Idophor used at the correct rate (dilute 1:1000, to give 12.5ppm solution)
= 1ml to 1tr
Great in spray bottles, wet thoughly and air dry, works on contact , no rinse at this concentrate. Cleanest beers Ive ever had.


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/10)

While I use iodophor, I prefer to use starsan in my spray bottles because it doesn't lose its effectiveness over time.


----------

